# 750 2006 bmw order



## Dr_aq (Jul 1, 2005)

I placed an order for a new 7er on Monday 6/27/05 and so far haven't gotten my production number and I want to know how long does it take to get a production number. Also, how long does it take till the car reach the dealership. The sale person told me that it will take 6-7weeks.

Thank you


----------



## Nasty750 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey Doc

I ordered my 2006 750Li on March 6th 2005 , I received it June 3rd. Production # takes about 2 weeks into your order...You do the math. 

The 6-7 week turn around is accurate but what they dont tell you is:

1) They may not have you in the June allocation. July is around the corner...ie. add some days to the lead time.

2) This baby is built and assembled in Germany, so its gotta cross the atlantic ocean on a boat, tack on 2 more weeks

3) Once it arrives in customs.... Well tack on 2-5 more days.

4) Its trucked to your dealership... 1 day

5) Dealer wants 2 days to prep the vehicle ( show prospective customers that yes the car exists and they can get them in) Though they sell faster then they can keep them in the showroom.

For you... I'd say Sept end of month or 1st week of October. Good Luck.


----------



## Dr_aq (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you for these informative points. I am speechless and don't know what to say. How do you like your 7er. Was it worth the wait? No wonder they gave me a good discount..

Thanks again for the help


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Any 7 is Worth The Wait...*

Well My Friend,

Be patient... The Production Number will be available within 2-5 days after the order is processed... The VIN will surface 1-3 days after, then you can track it online (BMW Owners Circle) and once the Car is built and put on the boat you can track it @ http://schedule.2wglobal.com/AppTracking/searchCargo.do?trackType=Auto

I will pick up my new 750Li tomorrow and I ordered it on May 10, 2005.

Good Luck my friend!

-GMAN


----------



## Nasty750 (Jul 1, 2005)

Doc

Honestly I love the car. My friends hate me and yes they love my car too.

3 driving modes, normal, sport and manual.

Normal is for everyday driving and most fuel efficient. Sport mode, reminds you why you paid what you paid for this car, 360 horses make you feel like you have a different car, once you change the mode to "S".

Finally there is "M" sequential manual or as I call it "Holy SH!t Mode"

I recommend you try this out when you are no where near another car. You'll unlease something in your 750 that belongs in a cage and you occasionally throw meat at it.

In a nutshell, I LOVE MY CAR. NO COMPLAINTS, well one really, whats up with the CD player options i grew accustomed to in all other cars on earth, Where is the "Repeat SOng Mode" what the hell were those German engineers drinking when they skipped that option.

Good luck with yours too.


----------



## Dr_aq (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks GMAN and Nasty750 for your input. According to my calculation it took Gman a around 7 weeks to get his car, which is not bad. Nasty I think you are among the first people to order and that is why you car took long. I Agree with you with the repeat option, I didn't have it on my Audi too and always wonder about that?? There must be a reason!! I am glad you are happy with your car and can't wait to try the S-and M modes. 
Does anyone know if it is possible to watch tv on the idrive screen? Cars in Europe have this option.

Thank you


----------



## 760Lifan (Oct 6, 2004)

Dr_aq said:


> Thanks GMAN and Nasty750 for your input. According to my calculation it took Gman a around 7 weeks to get his car, which is not bad. Nasty I think you are among the first people to order and that is why you car took long. I Agree with you with the repeat option, I didn't have it on my Audi too and always wonder about that?? There must be a reason!! I am glad you are happy with your car and can't wait to try the S-and M modes.
> Does anyone know if it is possible to watch tv on the idrive screen? Cars in Europe have this option.
> 
> Thank you


 It is both (possible and impossible)!!
The car comes without this option (BS law regulations) but that does not mean you can't get it...
One company is Nav on TV (or so) that can install the TV-function on almost any bimmer that comes with a Nav-Screen.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*The 750Li Has Arrived!*

Hello My Friends:

I have taken delivery on my new FULLY-LOADED 750Li. I must say it is great and as I compare it to my 745Li (Yes, I still have it)... In the Garage... The 28 or so changes I counted are well worth it! IMO it beats out the competition!

Bluetooth works fantastic and the option to start the car without the key, FANTASTIC!!!

I will post some pictures soon. Oh man, am I gonna have some fun!

Enjoy your 7er's responsibly. NOT!

Oh, as for DVD viewing in the front cabin... Oh yes there is a mod but for me I am really not interested. I am in it for the drive and my daughters can enjoy the DVD watching.

Cheers!

GMAN


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

RE: TV watching on NAV screen.
If god forbid you had an accident and they could prove that you had your TV on while you were driving you would automatically lose your case, the mere possibility of watching could get you in trouble.
How can one watch TV and drive at the same time safely? I love the idea of having a TV/DVD on the NAV screen but it is too tempting to watch and could cost me my life, so I will be content with my sound system....


----------



## Dr_aq (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you sir for your comments and yes you do have a point, a strong one if I may say. However, leaving in LA and commuting everyday, the average speed in LA is 18mph. Which means you will be able to watch tv while your foot on the brakes. However, should the car move above 3mph the tv automatically goes blank and you only hear the sound. This is good to hear/watch the news from and during football season you can hear/watch the game in your car as many of the radio station don't have games on them. I had one on my 740 along time ago and once you get use to it, you going to love it. I also want to mention that it requires a skilled driver to handle all this, so if you are not sure don't do it..


----------



## Dr_aq (Jul 1, 2005)

My car is now scheduled for production. But that is all the information I have thorugh owner's circle. IS there a way I can now more about my car, like the day it will actually be made and stuff??


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Some New Photos of the BIG DAWG! 750Li Fully Loaded...*

Hello My Friends:

Here are a few shots of my new Monaco Blue Big Dawg.

Hope you like!

-GMAN


----------



## X5UK (Jan 9, 2005)

that looks awesome. Gret spec with the rear idrive. What functions can you control with the rear idrive?

Are them headphones for watching DVD's on the screen?


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*iDrive Rear Functions*

Hello My Friend:

If enabled the Rear iDrive can manage all funtoins. I can disable specific features or turn of the rear iDrive's access all together from the front iDrive system. It is pretty neat.

The head phones are for the DVD, CD, CDC, and Radio.

Check out a few more of my pics...

-GMAN


----------



## X5UK (Jan 9, 2005)

very nice pics, one of the best E65 ive seen. Have you got more interior pics and pics of the revised idrive?

How different is the idrive on both the E65's? Also, is the facelift trunk exactly the same as an early E65 except for the lights or is the complete shape different?


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*The Differences E66 03' & E66 06'*

Hello My Friend:

There are quite a few differences in the new model rear from the old.

The trunk/boot is actually the same but cut differently to present a softer BANGLE BUTT! I had no problems either way. I must say that the illusion is quite good though.

The BMW logo on the rear is larger, more empasized on the 06'.
The silver button on the 03' boot is no longer available. The 06' goes back to the traditional hand under the lip to open the boot.

Lights are clearly different. 
The iDrive function is different and the iDrive button is smaller for those with complaints that the previous one was too big! I gues we have some men with small hands (LOL).

I will take some pictures so you might discern the suttle but noticable differences... I'll do the boot too.

-GMAN


----------



## X5UK (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks mate, your a pal. :thumbup:


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*A Few More Pics on the 745 boot vs. 750 boot*

Hello My Friend:

See pics, I hope you enjoy.

-GMAN


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*A Few More Pics on the 745 boot vs. 750 boot (2)*

Hello My Friend:

Enjoy...

-GMAN


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*A Few More Pics on the 745 boot vs. 750 boot (3)*

Hello My Friend:

This is the last set of PICs for the 7ers.

Enjoy

P.S. I threw in a little something nice...

-GMAN


----------

